# help with anti-theft system



## lynn100 (Nov 11, 2005)

My battery went dead in my 1995 Altima. We took it to a parts place and they replaced it. After a month it went down again. Now my anti-thelft system is not working right and it will not let my car start. We live in the country and there is not many who can tell you what to do with it. Could I bypass this system and get my motor to start or could someone tell me what is wrong. It re-actaviates itself when we cut it off. When we put the battery back in this time the lights began flashing and the inside panel lights began flashing without the key in the switch. Now it will not start. I really need help with this as they charge so much to even work on the electrical systems around where we live and the labor is around seventy dollars a hour at the dealer. So that adds up for just a small amount of time.Thanks, LYnn


----------

